# Erfurt Marathon am 8. September



## michael59 (29. August 2002)

hallo liebe freunde der gehobenen radtouristik


am 08. september starte ich in erfurt. diesmal traue ich mir die mittlere runde zu.

wer fährt noch mit? wollen wir und dann mal treffen?

nähere informationen findet ihr hier  .

gruß aus dem eichsfeld

michael


----------



## phiro (29. August 2002)

Moin Micha

bin dieses Jahr wie auch schon letztes Jahr (scheiß Wetter  )
wieder mit dabei.

Fahre ebenfalls die mittlere Strecke (hoffentlich bei besserem Wetter) ; mal schaun wie es wird.

Man sieht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steinbeißer (30. August 2002)

...und noch ein ganzer haufen eichsfelder! wenn sie nicht noch absagen!!

@phiro: wie ist denn die strecke? eher ruppig oder schnell und glatt? und wo holen die die ganzen höhenmeter her??

ciao bernd


----------



## michael59 (30. August 2002)

hallo bernd,
auf der seite ist auch ein link zu dem höhenprofil. da gehts schon hoch und runter (kenne ich noch vom radeln beim triatlon)

michael


----------



## phiro (30. August 2002)

Tach

@steinbeißer:
kann dir leider zur Strecke nicht viel sagen,
1. weil sie für dieses Jahr an einigen Stellen verändert wurde   und
2. weil ich letztes Jahr durch den vielen Schlamm auf der Strecke und im Gesicht nich viel von der Streckenführung mitbekommen habe

Sorry tut mir leid

dürfte aber ne recht schnelle Strecke sein

See you und jetzt schon freu


----------



## Plasmo (31. August 2002)

Tach Leute,

bin auch in Erfurt und diesml zum ersten mal 
Ich trau mir die 108 km zu.

Können uns ja mal alle die Hand reichen in Erfurts 

Bye, grüsse Thomas.


----------



## michael59 (4. September 2002)

wer von euch ist schon am samtag da?

wie wollen wir uns samstag treffen?

micha


----------



## phiro (4. September 2002)

@micha

Ich kann leider erst Sonntag früh anreisen, geht nicht anders.


Wir können uns ja trotzdem Sonntag früh  son Stündchen vorm Start (also ca. 8 Uhr) irgendwo am Anmeldestand treffen.
Ich fahr auf jedenfall ein Giant MCM Team und starte in 
Giant-Teamklamotten.

Wär jetzt mal so mein Vorschlag; vielleicht klappt es ja.
Wenn nich wünsch ich allen viel Erfolg.  

See you


----------



## Plasmo (4. September 2002)

Mein Lieber Freund,

es gibt ein haufen Leute mit Giant MCM bikes und Giant Teamklamotten das ist nicht grad ne gute idee wir brauchen einfach einen Treffpunkt wo alle ma hin gehen. 

So long, Thomas.


----------



## phiro (4. September 2002)

@plasmo

selber lieber Freund  

Schlag was besseres vor.
Kannst doch mal ne Beschreibung von dir reinstellen  , mit Pirate-Trikot wirds ja wohl nich so viele geben oder ?

Gruss


----------



## Plasmo (4. September 2002)

Nunja nur das ich nicht mit Pirate fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (4. September 2002)

mit was denn dann ???      

nichts für ungut


----------



## Alf 77 (5. September 2002)

Hi Leute-
Frank und ich sind auch dabei. Bei mir ist es der erste Marathon
und ich hab mich auch noch für die 72 Runde eintragen lassen.  Ob das man gut geht. Bis wann muß man eigentlich spätestens im Ziel sein ?
@phiro- wie schnell war im letzten Jahr eigentlich der schnellste ?
Wäre ne coole Sache Euch vorm Start mal kennenzulernen.


----------



## wadde (5. September 2002)

...die hessen kommen auch! 


grüsse
*wadde*






www.challenge-bad-orb.de


----------



## phiro (5. September 2002)

@ bike-würstchen

du musst spätestens bis 16 Uhr im Ziel sein, dann ist Zielschluss und du kommst nicht mehr in die Wertung.
Hast also 7 h Zeit.

zur Zeit: ca. 2h 10min für ca. 45 km (allerdings bei total               verschlammter Strecke)  


@plasmo

Christian Plessing is auch dabei, fährt die 72 km
Versuch ihn dort irgendwo zu treffen (hoffe ich find ihn auch)
 

Gruss


----------



## steinbeißer (6. September 2002)

moin

@bikewürstchen: das läuft.... , nur keine panik, aber ich werd auch versuchen unter 5 stunden zu bleiben, eher so 4:30.....aber abwarten, am ende wird abgerechnet! holly will evtl. nur die kleine runde fahren ich will ihn noch zu "unserer runde" überreden!

wann fahrt ihr los? sonntag oder schon am samstag? wir können erst am sonntag....gaaaaanz früh 

also...wir sehen uns

ciao bernd


----------



## Plasmo (6. September 2002)

Tach nochmal,

also am besten, wenn wir uns treffen wollen, ist wie der nette phiro  schon gesagt hatte, das wir so ca. 8.00 Uhr an der Starnummernausgabe alle mal vorbei schaun die interresse haben.

So'del'e Gruss Thomas, wir sehn uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (7. September 2002)

So... nachdem die Meldeliste für das Straßenrennen morgen geschlossen war, komme ich doch nach Erfurt... ! Also bis dann, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja. Weiss noch nicht, welche Strecke ich fahren werde.


----------



## Madin (9. September 2002)

Der Erfurter Marathon war doch echt genial! 

Die ganze Athmosphäre dort war ja echt klasse und die Single-trails erst.Also ich bin nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder da.


----------



## steinbeißer (9. September 2002)

echt geil, stimmt!! super wetter, schöne strecke, gute organisation-und der mega schnelle singletrail zum ziel!! einfach geil!! 

leider hat es mit 'nem ibc treffen um 8 uhr nicht geklappt, wir mußten unterwegs eine umleitung fahren, und waren recht spät dran. nicht zu vergessen die laaaaaaaaaaaange schlange an der startnummernausgabe 

aber spaß hat's gemacht 

also, bis nächstes jahr!!


----------



## Plasmo (9. September 2002)

Nunja...schöne strecke (vielleicht hättes ja ein paar 100 HM mehr sein können ), schönes wetter aaaabber die orga war fürn arsch und von den Streckenposten will ich garnicht reden die haben das alles sehr sehr sehr ernst genommen  (es gab ausnahmen). Und die 108er-Fahrer hatten die anscheinend vergessen, nach der dritten runde gabs keine Trinkflaschen mehr. Dann viel zu viel Wertungsklassen, ein durch einander bei den Ergebnislisten, also da muss noch sehr viel gemacht werden. Ich werd mir da schon überlegen ob sich das lohnt für's nächste Jahr bei so einer Orga....


----------



## RobBj123 (9. September 2002)

Strecke super - Organisation STARK verbesserungswürdig! - Rennverlauf SCHEI$$E

Die Strecke hat echt Spass gemacht, ich durfte feststellen, dass 72km eine sehr gut zu fahrende Entfernung sind - war sonst immer nur 50-60km unterwechs und die 10km mehr waren mal eine willkommene Abwechslung. Sehr schön fand ich auch das Profil - erst lange hoch, dann lange runter, jedenfalls war es tendentiell eher so. Den Anstieg vor der Verpflegungsstation konnte man gut mit 1:1 hochfahren. Und der Singeltrail am Ende war natürlich der Hammer. Hat einfach Spass gemacht *flieg*

ABER... die Organisation des Ganzen lies stark zu wünschen übrig! Wieso wurde der Start immer wieder um ein paar Minuten verschoben. Entweder hätte man das ganze gleich von 9 auf halb 10 verschoben oder (wäre man nicht so (Start)Geldgeil gewesen) hätte man den Start knallhart um 9 gemacht. Die, die zu spät gekommen sind, hätten dann halt nur 36km fahren dürfen (deren Start war auf 10 Uhr angesetzt). Gleich nach dem Start ist dann das ganze Feld hinter dem Polizeiauto hergefahren - und die Straßen waren natürlich nicht gesperrt... Und der dämliche Polizist hat es auch nicht geschafft die Straße zu räumen. Danke! (Wie wärs mit Sirene anmachen...?) 
Bei der ersten Station gabs noch Powerbarzeugs in Flaschen angereicht... sehr gut. Bei der 2. Station (Start-Ziel) gabs wieder ne Flasche, dafür waren unsere deponierten Flaschen weg... Bei der 3. Station gabs dann keine Flaschen mehr sondern es wurde nur noch Tee in die Flaschen gefüllt... 
Ach und die Streckenführung war auch manchmal etwas irreführend, teilweise wusste man erst im letzten Moment wo es lang ging, und dass die Streckenposten etwas faul waren und nur rumsaßen anstatt den Weg anzuzeigen, kann ich auch nur bestätigen. 
Und wieso gab es fast nichts zu gewinnen?!? Es fahren ca. 600 Leute mit, jeder bezahlt 25 - das macht immerhin 15000!!! Davon hätte man ja wohl ein bisschen was für Preisgelder oder Sachpreise in den einzelnen Klassen abzweigen können. 
Ach und auf deren Website steht, dass der Marathon vom BDR genehmigt wurde... müsste man dann nicht wenigstens die offizielle Klasseneinteilung übernehmen (Junioren, Elite, Senioren usw.)? Statt dessen gab es M19 usw... Schwachsinn!

Und zum Rennverlauf... 50min vorne in der Spitze dabei, dann Platten, dann bis auf Platz 15 vorgearbeitet, dann nach 2,5h nochmal Platten, dann locker ins Ziel gefahren... Die ganze Zeit Schaltungsprobleme weil die Schaltzugaußenhülle beim Transport kaputt gegangen ist... Fazit: gefahrene Zeit 2:54, gebrauchte Zeit 3:18 - weil ich nach dem 2. Platten flicken musste/wollte. 

Vielen Dank auf diesem Wege nochmal an den Trekkingradfahrer der mir beim 2. Platten geholfen hat - ohne Sie wäre ich wohl nicht mehr ins Ziel gefahren!!! (Er hat mir dann am Ende einen 28" Schlauch gegeben...)


----------



## m.a.t. (9. September 2002)

sehe ich ähnlich,
Streckenführung war anbetracht der Möglichkeiten der Erfurter Umgebung doch überraschend gut! Aber die Orga war mehr als schlampig. Bei keinem Marathon habe ich insgesamt so viel angestanden (am Abend 1 h für Anmeldung + Nudeln, nach dem Rennen 1h für T-Shirt) - die waren von den Anmeldungen her doch total überlastet. Dann fing der Start eine halbe Stunde später an ...
Was mich aber wirklich geärgert hat war die  fehlerhafte Ausschreibung : 800 hm, häh ??? Das waren ca. 600. Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, wäre ich nicht 2 sondern mal 3 Runden gefahren. Das hätte hier ja vielleicht mal konditionell gereicht.
Na ja, zum Glück hat ja das Wetter gestimmt und im Ziel konnte man sich ja nochmal vollschlagen. Vielleicht doch im nächsten Jahr nochmal.

matthias


----------



## RobBj123 (9. September 2002)

Ach und nach dem Rennen hingen nirgends Ergebnisslisten aus, und die die jetzt im Internet stehen sind falsch!


----------



## Plasmo (9. September 2002)

genau


----------



## Plasmo (9. September 2002)

Achja...der Start war auch geil da geht man extra kurz vorm start nochmal auf's Klo und dann verspätet sich das ganze um 30 min das hat meiner Blase garnicht gut getan  . Die hätten mal die ganze Strecke noch mehr absperren müssen mir kamen Wanderer, Autos, Freizeitradler usw. entgegen. Man dachte wirklich teilweise man fährt garnicht mehr im Rennen mit. Ach und dann die 36-Fahrer diese sollten einen Tag vorher starten die hatten einen dann auch noch behindert. 

Und mal zu mir:

In der 3. Runde mußte ich mir was zum trinken von einem Streckenposten reichen lassen, so bin ich dann grad noch bis zur 2. labestation gekommen, andere Biker gings ebenso. Durch diese ******* hab ich in der letzten Runde nochmal 5-10 min verloren.


Gruss.

PS: Der Frust mußte raus


----------



## phiro (9. September 2002)

muss da auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben   , sehe das nämlich ähnlich wie alle anderen

Die Strecke war für die Umgebung recht ordentlich (super Singeltrail am Ende  ); hätten für mich allerdings auch ruhig einige Höhenmeter mehr sein können, denn reelle 1300 Hm auf 72 km is nich wirklich dolle.

Organisation: naja
ewiges anstehen für Urkunde+T-Shirt, verzögerter Start, keine Ergebnislisten  

zu mir: lief nich so dolle
bin auf der 72 km Gesamt 36. geworden und in der Klasse U 19 (was soll denn diese Alterseinteilung??) 5.

@rob
hab dich kurz vor der Kopfsteinpflasterpassage Ende zweite Runde flicken sehen, bist dann aber noch an mir vorbei gerauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (9. September 2002)

@phiro: Hast du ne Manitougabel am Rad... ? Dann kann ich mich auch noch an dich erinnern...

U19 ist übrigens eine ganz normale Klasse (Junioren) - M19 ist nur etwas eigenartig (das waren alle BIS 19)


----------



## wadde (9. September 2002)

..ich meine es ist schon schwer menschen zu animieren etwas produktives zu etwas beizutragen! (bezogen auf ehrenamtliche tätigkeiten die entgeldlos basieren, wie z.b der job eines streckenpostens!) 


... erfurt war, trotz ein zwei älteren herrschaften die freundlich genickt haben um uns den weg zu weißen, ein trauerspiel!!!!

eine runde hatte 36km und erfurt war dies bezogen nicht in der lage genug mitmenschen zu finden die helfen wollten/konnten/sollten? eine stadt mit zich tausend einwohner? eine sache die erfurt ins licht rücken könnte und mehr menschen in diese stadt ziehen würde?

..na denne, ein hoch auf unseren osten!  


grüsse
*wadde*


----------



## phiro (10. September 2002)

@rob

ja, hab ne schwarze Mars Super an meinem MCM Team
(hatte übrigens Giant-Teamklamotten an)

mit der Altersklasse hab ich mich ja nur gewundert, warum die Fahrer des 83er Jahrgangs mit zu den Junioren gezählt wurden, denn das is ja normalerweise nich üblich


ich persöhnlich hab nich so schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Streckenposten gemacht, wurde eigentlich immer ganz gut auf den richtigen Weg hingewiesen (bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, vorallem gegen Ende der zweiten Runde hatten einige scheinbar keinen richtigen Bock mehr  )


----------



## Plasmo (10. September 2002)

Die Altersklassen hätten die sich auch sparen können, wenn im endefekt das dann eh alles falsch war und es sowieso nur ne siegerehrung für die gesamt.  gab.   Aber 1300 hm bei nem Mittelgebirgsmarathon auf 72 km is aber ganicht so ungewöhnlich und so hüglich wars ja da auch net.


----------



## steinbeißer (11. September 2002)

mit guter organisation meinte ich:
-die sanitären anlagen (die waren echt gut, da gibt es viel schlimmeres)
-transponderzeitmessung, warum geht dann dabei nochwas schief?

aber bei den streckenposten habt ihr leider teilweise recht.....lagen auf der wiese, oder versteckten sich im gebüsch!


----------



## Alf 77 (11. September 2002)

Auch ich will mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Da es für mich der erste Marathon war entschloss ich mich dann doch nur die kleine Runde zu fahren. Erstmal muß ich sagen das es nur knapp 650hm
waren und das ich es mir viel, viel schwehrer vorgestellt habe.
Aber es war schon mal ne geile Erfahrung und bestimmt nicht der letzte Marathon.Die Strecke ging ja einigermaßen.Manchmal wußte ich auch nicht mehr wo es lang ging. Vorallem auf einer Straße, da kamen uns von oben Biker recht´s entgegen und der Streckenposten unten sagte zu uns wir sollten uns recht´s halten
also fuhren wir aufeinander zu. Das war schon seltsam, hätte man ja ein paar Kegel hinstellen können. 
Zum Rennen: Mein größter Fehler war eigentlich das ich zum Start
zu weit hinten stand. Am ersten Hang stiegen die meisten ab und somit war ich auch gezwungen zu schieben. Bis zur Verpflegungsstation lief es ganz gut. Von der Station ging es dann
über dieses Acker. Dort schmiss sich kurz vor mir jemand hin. Ich entschloss mich erst mal den Biker auf die Beine zu helfen.Dies gelang nicht und so informierte ich den nächsten Streckenposten.
Ich konnte es absolut nicht begreifen das manche Biker eiskalt drannvorbei fuhren. Auch wenn ich dadurch ein paar Minuten eingebüßt hatte und vielleicht ein paar Plätze verloren habe -SCHEIß EGAL-.FAIR PLAY !!!!!!!!!
Mit einem Platz im Mittelfeld war ich für den ersten Marathon ganz zu frieden.


----------



## RobBj123 (11. September 2002)

@Bike-Würstchen:

mega  

... ich würd auch halten, es sei denn ich weiss das er schnell versorgt werden kann (Streckenposten in der Nähe)


----------



## mttam (12. September 2002)

Hey, wie wär es denn wenn ihr dass mal dem Orga-Team mitteilt?
Bin Erfurt letztes Jahr gefahren, da war es glaube ich noch schlimmer. Und mit den Ehrenamtlichen für den MTB-Sport sieht es in Erfurt sehr sehr mau aus, da in Erfurt die Strassenfahrer viel populärer sind. Soll heißen ich als Erfurter war schon verwundert als es vor einem Jahr dort einen Marathon gab.


----------



## RobBj123 (12. September 2002)

Ich hab den Verantwortlichen schon am Anfang dieser Diskussion die Thread-Adresse mitgeteilt und kurz gesagt worum es geht. Bis jetzt hab ich noch keine Antwort erhalten... Aber vielleicht lesen die ja trotzdem mit.

ciao Rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (12. September 2002)

@mttam

kann dir nur recht geben.
Auch wenn es dieses Jahr auch nich grade Ideal war, letztes Jahr war es noch wesentlich schlimmer mit der Orga.
Wenn die sich nochmal so steigern wie vom letzten zu diesem Jahr, dann müsste es ja nächstes Jahr so gut wie perfekt laufen. (wollen wir es mal hoffen)   

Gruss


----------



## RobBj123 (12. September 2002)

Aber wieviele gute Starter werden dann nächstes Jahr noch kommen...


----------



## michael59 (12. September 2002)

nun möchte ich auch mal meinen senf dazu geben:

ich habe auf den 76,26 kilometer 1302 höhenmeter erklommen, das ist denke ich ganz in ordnung. mit meiner leistung bin ich auch zufrieden, besonders wenn man bedenkt das ich wegen flüssigkeitsmangel auf der 2 runde etliche krämpfe hatte und erst die beiden mädchen auf dem anstieg zur verpflegung mir weiterhelfen konnten.( daran war ich aber selber schuld)  der kurs hat mir sehr viel spaß gemacht. die trailpassage vor dem anstieg zur verpflegung und die trailabfahrt am schluß der runde haben mich echt spaß gemacht.  ein besonderer dank dabei an chubika und steinbeißer, die auf unsereren letzten touren mit mir technik geübt hatten, die ich dann gut gebrauchen konnte

ich habe mich mit den organisatioren unterhalten. so sind sie von der großen zahl der nachmeldungen überrachst worden, es waren ja mehr als doppelt so viele teilnehmer als im letzten jahr.

@ rob : ersten habe ich nicht geglaubt, das du in erfurt bist, steinbeißer hat dich gesehen, schade das du dich nicht gemeldet hast.

ich bin ein gegner von preisgeldern, die sollen auf lizenzrennen vergeben werden, dann fährt die spitzengruppe vieleicht etwas rücksichtsvoller ( war nicht besonders lustig im trail ohne vorwarnung von drei radanrad fahrenden überholt zu werden)

waldwege und ähnliches können leider nicht komplett gesperrt werden ( öffentliche wege) so das "mitfahrer ohne startnummer" wanderer ( ich hatte da eine nette begegnung: mein vorfahrer wurde durch gelassen und ich mit dem ´fröhlichem ruf" wanderer von vorn zum anhalten gezwungen  ) 

meine zeitmessung hat jedenfalls gestimmt. 

die kosten einer solchen veranstaltung sind mit sicherheit schwer zu kalkulieren: die ganzen gebühren für polizei forstamt usw. sind schon heftig. und wieviele dann antreten weiss auch keiner vorher. als ich mich angemeldet habe war ich der 6. . und den verlust will und kann auch keiner tragen, deshalb soll ruhig etwas übrig bleiben, damit 2003 mehr planungssicherheit bei den organisatoren herscht. 


ich werde 2003 jedenfalls wieder starten

michael

ps ich war um 8.00 am vereinbarten ort, aber wo war der rest


----------



## RobBj123 (12. September 2002)

Hi Michael! 

Du warst auch da... ? Lange nix mehr von dir gelesen, dachte schon du wärst garnicht mitgefahren. 

War eine spontane Aktion von mir dahin zu fahren. Konnte mit zwei Freunden mitfahren, hat sich aber erst Samstag Abend um 9 entschieden, um 4 bin ich dann losgefahren... Aber ich habs sogar noch in diesen Thread gepostet ;-)

Kann ja verstehen, dass jeder andere Ansprüche an die Veranstaltungen stellt. Sicherlich haben die Leute sich da auch echt Mühe geben, ich hab mich auch mit dem einen unterhalten, aber man kann halt nur hoffen, dass die vielen kleinen und nicht ganz so kleinen Ungereimtheiten im nächsten Jahr ausgebügelt werden. 

Immerhin waren Wetter und Strecke super. Also die gute Basis ist sozusagen da...

Ach und die Zeitmessung hat vielleicht gestimmt... Aber wann wurden die Ergebnisse bekannt gegeben?!? 

Um 8 Uhr sind wir übrigens gerade angekommen ;-) Können ja nicht fliegen... Und wir sind echt lange rumgelaufen im Start-Ziel Bereich, bis ca. 4 Uhr. Aber ich hab keine bekannten Gesichter entdeckt, der einzige den ich gesehen habe war Plasmo mal auf der Strecke...

ciao! bis spätestens in CLZ, Altenau oder so... oder vielleicht mal eine andere "Harzreise" *gg*


----------



## steinbeißer (13. September 2002)

moin

@rob: habe deine ankündigung auch erst zu hause gelesen, leider. habe einen gesehen, der so aussah wie du, aber da michael gesagt hat, du fährst wo anders, mh, war ich mir nicht mehr so sicher. aber wir waren auch sehr lange noch dort, bis zur siegerehrung, aber leider keinen gesehen!

beim nächsten mal bestimmt


----------



## Plasmo (13. September 2002)

Nächstes Jahr ist ja auch wieder Altenau und CLZ. Ich werde bei beiden wieder fahren vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort mal. 


Bye.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael59 (13. September 2002)

Da ich als Computeramateur mehrere Versuche gebraucht habe erst jetzt:  

Unsere BILDER sind HIER  


Micha


----------

